# XServer Probleme  :(

## lordimac

Hi

Ich bin ganz frishc hier und habe ein Problem mit Gentoo, den aktuellsten NVidia Treibern uw...

System ist aktuellstes Gentoo.

Wenn ich in meiner XFree Config

Load "glx" einfüge und Load "dri" auskommentiere, will mein XServer mit nicht mehr, allerdings geht alles, wenn ich Load "GLX" rauskommentiere,

Schaut am besten mal selbst:

Log

 *Quote:*   

> XFree86 Version 4.2.0 / X Window System
> 
> (protocol Version 11, revision 0, vendor release 6600)
> 
> Release Date: 18 January 2002
> ...

 

Funktionierende XF86Xonfig

 *Quote:*   

> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
> 	Identifier     "Layout0"
> 
> 	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
> ...

 

Bin dankbar für jeden Tip, denn ohne GLX bringt mir die Sache nichts.  :Wink: 

----------

## roha

 *lordimac wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Ich bin ganz frishc hier und habe ein Problem mit Gentoo, den aktuellsten NVidia Treibern uw...
> 
> System ist aktuellstes Gentoo.
> ...

 

Du mußt den eintrag  Driver  "nv"   durch   Driver  "nvidia"  ersetzen.

MFG Robert

----------

## MaHejn

 *lordimac wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "Module"
> 
> 	Load  "xie"
> ...

 

ich bin zwar kein besitzer einer nv, mich würden aber dennoch diese optionen interessieren. was kann man noch alles so über die xf86config laden lassen?

----------

## lordimac

Vielen Dank, es funktioniert.  :Smile: 

----------

## dyn0m

Some people have the same problems...

It would be nice if you stick to english or something all of us can read and understand.

----------

## giant

*aehem*

"Gentoo German Forum" kinda gives it away that people seek support in german  :Smile: 

Shorform: 

xfree did not start when glx was enabled. check if you have set the right driver in the XF86config - default would be "nv" which is wrong if you emerged the nvidia drivers. Change it to "nvidia" and there you go. 

Bin ich heute wieder nett  :Wink: 

----------

